# Little Lola Came First in Prettiest Girl Comp



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

HI folks
Yesterday me and the girls went to a dog show at Seaton Delaval Hall yesterday. I put Lola in the 'Prettiest Girl' Competition. She came FIRST out of 59 dogs 
I am so proud of my baby. 

Heres is little Lolly with her rosette yesterday (slightly wet coming home from the show though)


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Aaah! Well done, Lola. I can see why.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That's great - love the photo.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

My Lola says 'well done' to your Lola!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

No surprise there Julie! I am sure she stole their hearts! Lovely photo too! x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful girl, love the little white chin! Well done Lola.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised ,Lola is totally gorgeous.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Perfectly pretty.. I agree


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aah... I'm not surprised, she is stunning 
Would have been an outrage if she hadn't won


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I totally agree she is beautiful! Proud Mummy moment!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lola is gorgeous so not surprised she came first - lovely photo


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay, well done Lola she is super pretty!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab news but no surprise xxxx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Well done pretty girl X


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

That is great she looks so lovely.. A big well done from her sister Lola.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done lola,im not surprised she on,she is beautiful!! I can believe how much she looks like bow and miley xxx


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations :congrats:

You must be a very proud mummy

She is one beautiful girl . . . . Lola is


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

and very well deserved, she's gorgeous :congrats:


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't stop looking at that picture-she is soooo beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Lola, you are a natural star in our eyes. We all know cockapoo's should come first in all dog shows 

Lola is gorgeous, very deserved.


----------



## Petsrlove (Dec 21, 2011)

Ohhhh Congratulations! Doesn't that make a Momma feel proud?!  She is beautiful!


----------

